# Garden soil



## Paul Bentley (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone
I have just relocated to Olhos de Agua a month ago and have been adding some plants to a barren garden. I want to add some fruit trees but need to get a small quantity of top soil to improve the impacted sandy substrata I have.
Can anyone advise where I could get this somewhere within my area. Have tried garden centres but all they stock is the usual run of the mill composts.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Top soil can normally be bought from Builders merchants but normally 2 or 4m3.
Fruit trees I would suggest improving planting area first and waiting till Feb /March where bare rooted trees available in all local markets, find they take better than pot grown.

Our local coopertiva sells bags of processed horse manure which put in now will have worked in enough if you follow Feb/march planting

Portuguese always plant in a shallow depression with a dam border around for watering which needs to be constant first year


----------

